# Persian Cats in Dubai



## Tree (May 31, 2009)

Hi,
I am moving out to Dubai in August and want to bring my cat with me. However when I contacted one of the animal exporters they said that Dubai does not accept Persian cats? I have been researching this a bit on the internet and cannot find this information anywhere else?? Quite the contrary, Ive seen adverts for persian kittens etc!
I would be grateful for any information,
Many Thanks,
Tree


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You could try these people for more info

Dubai Kennels & Cattery (DKC)


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

That is odd, because you can a Persian one in Dubai.


----------



## mohman (Jul 12, 2009)

Tree said:


> Hi,
> I am moving out to Dubai in August and want to bring my cat with me. However when I contacted one of the animal exporters they said that Dubai does not accept Persian cats? I have been researching this a bit on the internet and cannot find this information anywhere else?? Quite the contrary, Ive seen adverts for persian kittens etc!
> I would be grateful for any information,
> Many Thanks,
> Tree


Hi Tree - I just brought mine in. There are no issues. I can connect you with my importer if needed.

Mohman


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Tree said:


> Hi,
> I am moving out to Dubai in August and want to bring my cat with me. However when I contacted one of the animal exporters they said that Dubai does not accept Persian cats? I have been researching this a bit on the internet and cannot find this information anywhere else?? Quite the contrary, Ive seen adverts for persian kittens etc!
> I would be grateful for any information,
> Many Thanks,
> Tree


Hi no worries my friend brought her two persians in with her a year ago. They stay in qtine for a couple of months but it is like a 5 star hotel - each with their own little home with duvet scratch poles etc and it is fully AC'ed. They suffer a bit in the heat so you wil find they dont wander outside to much - prepare for a cat box:clap2:


----------

